# 4-H Blogger



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

( If this isn't ok let me know  )
I will be doing Market rabbits, Market breeding goat, and Market hog for 4-h this year  I will post updates here and and questions and of course lots of pics of my project  Anybody have any suggestions or tips? Please post them here


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, so went to the extension office yesterday and found out that my rabbits were born too early! Ugh! I guess they have to be between 6-10 weeks of age at fair. so, I will be re breeding them soon for a batch of right on time babies! I'll post pics when they have them but for now... Here's some pics of the ones that were born too early!!!!














Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------

